# Should I Repeat My First Year?



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

hi there ; i am in aperil situation right now..... i wanted to get admission in MbbS but my mcat marks were way much low for that , total aggregate i made was 80%..... small chances; or no chances for a govt med college. the thing is that i have got admission in NUST, Islamabad in Applied Biosciences. i don't know its scope.i dreamt day and night of MBBS>my marks in fsc part 1 were 356 and they are quite less can someone suggest me that what should i do
1. just go with biosciencs (which i dont like
2. Repeat fsc part 1 for MBBS
P.S: i always think i am a failure  ,i am an average upper student but still am unable to make up for what i always dream!


----------



## Mansoor Ahmed (Oct 8, 2012)

If repeating does not bother you then go ahead, improve your score in 1st year and 2nd year it will help u alot and you will be easily passing 85% thats for sure:cool!:


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

*Advice on Repeating First Year*

Before making a fixed decision try applying for some private medical colleges like Wah Medical College. With an 80% aggregate you have a good chance of getting into a private college.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Never be a fool to go in the field you do not like instead give another chance and repeat your Fsc selective subjects in which you got low marks and also try to score high in MCAT then you can easily come on the merit Inshallah.


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

jamal said:


> Never be a fool to go in the field you do not like instead give another chance and repeat your Fsc selective subjects in which you got low marks and also try to score high in MCAT then you can easily come on the merit Inshallah.


my numbers are low in fsc Part one just ... its 356  ...in part two i got 435 outta 505  ....so i think that i will have to repeat just first year.
can we repeat afew subjects just or whole of first year? ( mine's punjab board)


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

you can repeat a few subjects


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Afifa M Hashmi said:


> my numbers are low in fsc Part one just ... its 356  ...in part two i got 435 outta 505  ....so i think that i will have to repeat just first year.
> can we repeat afew subjects just or whole of first year? ( mine's punjab board)


Yes There is quite a gap which you can fill Afifa in first year inshallah. You should confirm it from Board Office.According to my weak knowledge one should have to repeat the subject of both first and second year plus practicals.But you should confirm it.


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

h.a. said:


> you can repeat a few subjects


i hope that i go fine wid repeating whole first year part one!

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> Yes There is quite a gap which you can fill Afifa in first year inshallah. You should confirm it from Board Office.According to my weak knowledge one should have to repeat the subject of both first and second year plus practicals.But you should confirm it.


i wish there is nothing like that , i find it hard even to open first year books just !


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

my friend repeat papers. its one choice to repeat a few subjects or repeat whole year or two .just see your result card , the subjects in which you score less only focus on them, my friend had 917 marks repeat a few subjects and score 972 this year now i am rueing why i dont repeat my papers


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

h.a. said:


> my friend repeat papers. its one choice to repeat a few subjects or repeat whole year or two .just see your result card , the subjects in which you score less only focus on them, my friend had 917 marks repeat a few subjects and score 972 this year now i am rueing why i dont repeat my papers


its ok !!! everything happens for our own good !! ! JIZAkallah anyway ! that was a great help to me !!


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Afifa M Hashmi said:


> hi there ; i am in aperil situation right now..... i wanted to get admission in MbbS but my mcat marks were way much low for that , total aggregate i made was 80%..... small chances; or no chances for a govt med college. the thing is that i have got admission in NUST, Islamabad in Applied Biosciences. i don't know its scope.i dreamt day and night of MBBS>my marks in fsc part 1 were 356 and they are quite less can someone suggest me that what should i do
> 1. just go with biosciencs (which i dont like
> 2. Repeat fsc part 1 for MBBS
> P.S: i always think i am a failure  ,i am an average upper student but still am unable to make up for what i always dream!


I will suggest you that not to go against your interests. U should repeat slective subjects in FSc part 1 and then hope for the best. As you will have plenty of time this year so you should easily go through the MCAT course especially the vocab portion keenly and In Sha Allah you will succeed. 
P.S- never think of yourself as a Failure. No one is a failure in fact if it seems you have failed somewhere in your life this means you have taken your first step on the ladder of success. Best Of Luck for ur future


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 2, 2013)

well i'm in a same situation right now ... :?
well i do wanna repeat but at the same time afraid ... if i could'nt get thru again :speechless:
can any one please tell me that should i go for Dpt and repeat at the same time ? or it won't work ?


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

SAME QUERY.. but i am rpeating my first year for better result + after papers repeating second year but not in board just by self study...dont go ever against the dreams they are only yours and you are the only one who have to makes them true...i m happy reapetor and very confident this time...you will also be..just go take addmission and after a great hard work become a doctor :cool!:


----------



## dredwinf (Dec 18, 2012)

Jamal is right Never be a fool *to travel within the field you are doing not like instead provide another likelihood and repeat your Fsc selective subjects during which you bought low marks and additionally attempt to score high in MCAT then you'll simply return on the advantage*


----------



## juggan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey you have 80 % aggregate and i suggest you to improve few subjects of fsc and give entry test again you will insha Allah get admission


----------



## sire (Jan 4, 2013)

*Don't Lose Your Heart!*

i would suggest you that its better you continue your studies in divergent fields according to the scope of new era. Go for the bachelors and study biosciences it would be a great help for the nation if you would study deeply the liver disease symptoms.

Still the choice is yours. Good Luck!


----------

